# Battery Calibration app peculiarities



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok, the Battery Calibration app says my battery has a 3861mV charge...and that it's at 50% battery. But I have a standard battery, and the full charge is only around 4180~mV. So, is something not reporting or reading battery stats correctly? I re-calibrated Friday night after flashing, so I don't know what the deal is. I'm getting pretty good battery life, but this is annoying my OCD a little. This is on a DX running the latest CM4DX GB release.


----------

